# Wish me luck



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got off the phone with my cardiologist and have an appointment today at 3:00. Have been very short of breath and just pressure on my chest for the last few weeks, the same feeling I had last year when I had to have a stent:frown:. Hoping it's nothing but he said be prepaired to not come home. A stent isn't the end of the world but means I'll have to give up my next few shows, as I won't be able to pick up anything over 5 pounds.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll definitely be praying for you, wishing you luck, looking for a 4-leaf clover for you, rubbing my rabbit's foot and anything else I can think of.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck Roy , we got our fingers crossed for you !!!


----------



## wizard (Oct 18, 2010)

Roy, I'm really glad that you got an appointment and are going!! Please take care of yourself. My thoughts and best wishes are with you. Doc


----------



## alphageek (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck Roy.....

BTW - what kind of pens do you make that are over 5 pounds?  
(Ok... just a little bad humor to lighten the mood a little )


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 18, 2010)

Will be thinking of you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck, Roy.  Hope you feel better soon.

- Joe


----------



## RAdams (Oct 18, 2010)

Praying for a good outcome for you Roy! Good luck!!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 18, 2010)

Best of luck Roy and our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## kinggabby (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope all goes well for you today.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 18, 2010)

Good that you are going today.  Best of luck.  Better to get it taken care of now then having something worse happen.  Very smart move on your part.  Let us know the outcome.
Hire some young person to do the lifting, they don't seem to be affected much by lifting.


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 18, 2010)

I know you've got a lot of heart, Roy - hope it comes through with a clean bill of health!


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck Roy.  I am going to the VA hospital at noon to see a cardiologist - but I think that my problem is my esophagus. Take care.


----------



## 1dweeb (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck, I hope all goes well.


----------



## roddesigner (Oct 18, 2010)

Roy best of luck,saw my cardiologist two months ago for heart cath ended up my heart arteries were fine but needed two stents to my kidneys far better to know and get treated


----------



## JohnU (Oct 18, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Good luck Roy.....
> 
> BTW - what kind of pens do you make that are over 5 pounds?



I'd guess its the bags of money after the show. 




Glad your on top of this Roy, hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Padre (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck Roy, and keep up posted. You are in my prayers.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 18, 2010)

We'll be thinking of you, Roy. I hope it all goes well. Keep me posted.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 18, 2010)

Roy

Prayers and good thought headed you way.  Sounds like you have a Doc. there


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck Roy.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 18, 2010)

Roy, hope everything is OK. you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Roy, if you read this before you go give me a call.
Will be praying for you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got back, and after all the test I will be admitted on Thursday for a Cathe to look for any blockage and instal a stent if nessasary. No big deal, stints are commonplace nowadays.


----------



## Padre (Oct 18, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just got back, and after all the test I will be admitted on Thursday for a Cathe to look for any blockage and instal a stint if nessasary. No big deal, stints are commonplace nowadays.


Good for you, positive attitudes go a long way to insure a quick and full recovery!


----------



## wizard (Oct 18, 2010)

Glad they can do an intervention with a stent so you'll be up and around sooner. Keep up the positive thinking! Thoughts are with you. Doc


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Oct 18, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just got back, and after all the test I will be admitted on Thursday for a Cathe to look for any blockage and instal a stent if nessasary. No big deal, stints are commonplace nowadays.


 

I had 2 stints in December after having a heart attack.  While they have improved procedures in the last decade.  I will still be thinking about you and praying for you.  If you need anything let us know.  Keep us posted on how your doing and make sure you dont over exert yourself while recovering.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 18, 2010)

Glad you are alright, Roy. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2010)

Phunky_2003 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back, and after all the test I will be admitted on Thursday for a Cathe to look for any blockage and instal a stent if nessasary. No big deal, stints are commonplace nowadays.
> ...


 
Diane said no more shows until  spring, but I have a decent show in December that I will try to talk her into. That should give plenty of time to recover, the last one was no lifting anything over 5 lbs. for a month.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 18, 2010)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers Roy.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Oct 18, 2010)

We are rooting for you Roy. Stay well.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck Roy.  Hopefully it's just nothing at all.


----------



## mrburls (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck Roy, hoping all works out okay for you. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## leestoresund (Oct 19, 2010)

4 heart attacks, 5 stents here.
I don't remember any 5 lb restriction. I do remember a 20 lb restriction.
IMO it doesn't really matter what the Dr tells you. Your body will really let you know when you have exceeded its limit.
I'm 66.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow somehow I missed this post...

Roy, hope you have a speedy recovery, glad you have a very good attitude about this.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Roy, best of luck and good health forever.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 19, 2010)

Roy...our thoughts will be with you and your family during this period. Best wishes for a quick and full recovery. Darrell Eisner


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 19, 2010)

Had the procedure scheduled for Thursday AM but just got a call to come in tomorrow at noon so there goes lunch at my favorite Mexican Restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 19, 2010)

All the best Roy i be thinking of you


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 19, 2010)

It is today that you will go in for the procedure.  Good to know that they are taking good care of you and sooner is better then later.  Healing energy will be sent in your direction.  Follow their direction after for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 19, 2010)

Best of Luck Roy.  I wish we had met at the Bayou Art Show but at least you got to meet my bride Mary. 

I have three stents and a pacemaker. I am active. Just recently went on a vegan diet and lost thirty pounds. I know you Oklahoma cowboys like your steaks, but you might need to trade for pasta for awhile. 

We will be waiting to hear how things develop.


----------



## wizard (Oct 20, 2010)

Roy, Just wanted to you to know you are in my thoughts and hope to hear from you when you are up to it. Warmest Regards, Doc


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck...let us know ASAP.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 20, 2010)

Praying for you, my friend!
Don


----------

